# Is Polar Lights still producing the TOS Enterprise?



## Trekmanscott (Oct 4, 2002)

I've been busily bashing an fleet of PL Ent's and I need some more. However I can't find them anywhere around here (western Pa) I've had a friend look around him (eastern Oh) No luck. Has Polar Lights quit producing this little jem? If not anyone know where I can get a few that won't cost me an arm and a leg?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

It's still available. I've never known them to stay on the store shelves for very long in my area (of which I am partially responsible for  ).

Your best bets would be to inquire at a local hobby shop, where they could order some for you, or you could order them from an online retailer, like Doll & Hobby, Megahobby or ehobbies.


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

I see an occasional few show up, but they're never there long. The local hobby shop is out of them again, and Target had one the other day but it's gone.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My local shop still has plenty.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I have never seen one in a big box store. I have seen them in a shop for 15+ , way more than I'll pay. The only one I have I traded John P for.


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, I've picked them up at Wal-Mart, Target and Meijer (Just Plain Al, you know this, but for the benefit of others I'll explain that Meijer is a Michigan-based chain that has stores in Indiana, Illinois and Ohio, and maybe elsewhere), all for around $10. I've also seen them at Hobby Lobby for about the same price.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

John P said:


> My local shop still has plenty.


Why's that, John? Payday not till friday?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

In the PA DE area, Boscov's had them, as well as Target and Wal-Mart. Haven't seen them on the shelves in awhile, but Boscov's does have the Ecto1, BTTF De Lorean and Herbie. At one point last year the local Wal-Mart had cases stacked of the 1701, and went through them all...


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

It Must be An Amazing Feeling to Walk in to a Retail Store like Wal-Mart or TRU and see Packaging with YOUR OWN ARTWORK on it! lol I really Envy you Chris,And All my friends who've "Made It" in Advertising/Comerical Art
More Power To Ya' I have a Buddy At Hasbro doing Sculpts Like these New Star Wars Figures called Extreme Just Awsome Work! It must be a Thrill (Well For A While anyway right?LOL)

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Why's that, John? Payday not till friday?


 Thursday .

Interestingly, I got something a long thin shipping box recently just about the right cross-section to fit a bunch of the PL E boxes. I piled my unopened ones into it. There are ten along the bottom standing on edge, two flat on top, and I have room for 4 more flat on top. Off to the Hobby House on Sunday! :lol:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Come to think of it, Hobby House never got the second issue of the kit, with Chris' signature on the artwork and the corrected decals.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

justinleighty said:


> Wow, I've picked them up at Wal-Mart, Target and Meijer (Just Plain Al, you know this, but for the benefit of others I'll explain that Meijer is a Michigan-based chain that has stores in Indiana, Illinois and Ohio, and maybe elsewhere), all for around $10. I've also seen them at Hobby Lobby for about the same price.


All I've ever seen at Meijer, Wal-mart and Target as far as Trek is the D-7. I work at Meijer part-time every Christmas (for the past 9 years), so believe me, I've been looking.


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Just Plain Al said:


> All I've ever seen at Meijer, Wal-mart and Target as far as Trek is the D-7. I work at Meijer part-time every Christmas (for the past 9 years), so believe me, I've been looking.


Granted, it's kinda spotty, but I've bought both kits at all those stores (and my local hobby shop). The TOS E I recently saw in Target was the first in a while; there were two D-7s and one TOS E, after a while of none of either kit. I have no idea the rhyme or reason of the random appearances of the kit, but it does come back now and then.

After picking up my preorders from the local shop, I bought a couple TOS E's at a Target here, then a couple more at a Target in Ft. Collins, Colorado, then at Wal-Mart and Meijer here when the kit first came out. I think my second-run kits all came from Target. You might just check in all the stores frequently. Sometimes the local Wally World has D-7s, sometimes it doesn't. It's been a while since I saw an E at Wal-Mart, though.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I've seen dozens of 1701's at Target. Only one at WalMart.

No D7's at either.

Lots of both at local hobby shops.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The hobby stores I have to don't have any, Hobby Lobby are out. The D-7 is still at a local WM. I hope when I go to Birmingham next month I can fine at least one. I like the kit and hope somebody has some locally.


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

There were a half-dozen PL 1/1000 E's at the Toys 'R Us in Auburn, Mass., week before last. They were on the shelf with die-cast cars, right below the Johnny Lightnings and next to the Corgi Batman stuff.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Mike Warshaw said:


> There were a half-dozen PL 1/1000 E's at the Toys 'R Us in Auburn, Mass., week before last. They were on the shelf with die-cast cars, right below the Johnny Lightnings and next to the Corgi Batman stuff.


Do you remember a price, Mike? I still need a couple for all my ideas.


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

Andy, You're not going to believe this, but I even though I bought one, I can't quite remember. Maybe $11.99. The 1940's Batmobile, though, is $6.99. 


I was surprised to see it. That store is almost all baby stuff now.


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

If anybody want to pick up in the Nashua, NH area, I've got about a half-dozen 1/1000 TOS E "spare kits," all unopened... $10 each sound OK? 

Two for $18.95! Step right up, get em while they're hot! :wave:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Mike Warshaw said:


> Andy, You're not going to believe this, but I even though I bought one, I can't quite remember. Maybe $11.99. The 1940's Batmobile, though, is $6.99.


$11.99?! really? Man, TRU is really trying to suck the bucks out of us for the holidays.

That '40's batmbile though......


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Buy a case from Doll & Hobby and save a lot of $$$.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I don't need _that_ many!!  






Well, now that I'm thinking about it.....


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Sure you need a case. Build the whole fleet of starships. Send some to me. Christmas IS coming! :lol:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There's only 6 in a case. I've already built 9 kitbashes (some using multiple kits) and I have 10 unbuilt on standby. I'm picking up 2 more this weekend just because I still have room in the big box I keep them in .


----------



## Trekmanscott (Oct 4, 2002)

Well I went to a local hobby shop and asked them to order me a few of these. He told me to call him on Wednesday. when I called back he told me that his supplier is out of them and that they were on back order. He said that he hoped that they would be in by January. I have to check Target and see if they have anymore.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey, Scott! :wave: 


Good to see you at these forums. You should pop in more often. 

I'd be happy to work something out w/the local hobby shop and see if he's got any or can get them in faster, if you want. Just LMK and I'll shoot him a call or email. 
- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Our local Targhetto has had the same 6 kits sitting on the shelf since September.

Had to blow the dust off 'em to see the price (12.99). Don't know if that's a fair price or not (not really into the whole Trek thing...apparently neither is anyone else in this area - unless these are overpriced).

Oddly enough, these are the *ONLY* kits on the shelves at this Target. Not much incentive for them to stock any more  .


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

Hey, Andy,


$9.99 on the clearance shelf today. They had four or five of them.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Just got a shipment of kits from RC... they now ship in RC cartons instead of Polar Lights cartons. Kits are the same.

http://culttvman.net/classic_enteprise_from_pl.html

Cult


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

You'll get a better deal from Doll & Hobby.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Mike Warshaw said:


> Hey, Andy,
> $9.99 on the clearance shelf today. They had four or five of them.


Sweet! Thanks, Mike! :wave: Off to TRU I go!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Trek Ace said:


> You'll get a better deal from Doll & Hobby.


Yeah, you can't beat their price... but the Cult Shop offers a lot of things that Doll and Hobby don't. 

May I suggest the following items for builders of the Polar Lights Enterprise"

Alternate B-C Deck from JTResin, so you can build the ship seen in the Doomsday Machine

Starship Names and Numbers, decals from JTGraphics

Kitbasher decals for this kit from JTGraphics

StarFleet Assembly Manuals the guide for building Trek ships

Plus so much more...

Cult


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Whatever happened to the "no direct selling" rule...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Don't forget the aftermarket decals and conversion kits available at 
*PNT Models*, a division of *Thomas Models*, a *Thomas Sasser* company.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The above is, of course, a plug for a company owned by another individual, and does not qualify as direct selling.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

Trek Ace said:


> Whatever happened to the "no direct selling" rule...


 I haven't seen that rule enforced since the new series Enterprise was released and there were a lot of threads about lighting kits and painting masks. 

Of course, since this BB is no longer PL-sponsored I would assume that the rule is no longer in effect. So if anyone needs the splash pieces or boots from the original Captain America let me know!!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

It's okay. It was a joke.


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

So, does this mean there is now a rule 5?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I dunno.

Maybe a moderator can chime in and clarify.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

What's a moderator?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

*All hail the Queen!!*


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Our friends in Canada don't care if we post direct sales messages, eh.


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Nope.

OAB


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Only if it's places we like. And anyone who ships to Canada, WE LIKE!

James


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

TrekFX said:


> If anybody want to pick up in the Nashua, NH area, I've got about a half-dozen 1/1000 TOS E "spare kits," all unopened... $10 each sound OK?
> 
> Two for $18.95! Step right up, get em while they're hot! :wave:


$10.00 ??

The hobby shop near me sells them for $8.50. New, un-opened.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

JamesDFarrow said:


> Only if it's places we like. And anyone who ships to Canada, WE LIKE!
> 
> James


Hear, hear!!!


----------



## NostalgicNook (Nov 12, 2004)

*tos enterprise model kit*

I have some on my website at www.nostalgicnook.com for only $12.95 plus shipping :wave:


----------



## NostalgicNook (Nov 12, 2004)

*tos enterprise model kit*

have this kit on my website at www.nostalgicnook.com


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> $10.00 ??
> 
> The hobby shop near me sells them for $8.50. New, un-opened.


Can't beat a good deal!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Sweet! Thanks, Mike! :wave: Off to TRU I go!


You are a lucky guy. Went to Toys R Us in Metairie, LA and the only two kits they had in the store were AMT car kits. Looking through all the toys the kids are being sold today makes me really sad. So many of them seem so junky and pointless... None of them require any skill or thought.

I guess gone are the days when you could walk into a drugstore, Sears, any department store or five and dime(won't mention Woolworth, TG&Y, Kressge and tons of others that are gone forever) and buy a model kit in any one of them.

I know I'm getting old but it's really sad that so few younger people will probably ever be introduced to modeling.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> I've seen dozens of 1701's at Target. Only one at WalMart.
> 
> No D7's at either.
> 
> Lots of both at local hobby shops.


They must send all the 1701's to the northern states and all the D-7's to the southern states, I have just the opposite situation here in New Orleans(okay, the suburban Target in Metairie). Have never seen a 1701 there, but there has been 9 D-7's sitting on their shelf forever(okay, since I bought three of them).


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Tons of 1701s here. $9.95.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I know I'm getting old but it's really sad that so few younger people will probably ever be introduced to modeling.


Fear not! In my model room, I'm now required to have a box of things that can be cobbled together by my three year old, as she wants to build models right along with Daddy! 
I'm trying to see if I can get her to build a kit for WonderFest this year! Hey, a (by then) four year old modeler will be pretty cool! Is PL's Robby too hard, ya think???


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> You are a lucky guy. Went to Toys R Us in Metairie, LA and the only two kits they had in the store were AMT car kits.


Now Chuck, they had the PL Coronet models there, too.

Black, red, _and_ yellow bodies. Anyone know which is the chase color? Or is there no chase cuz they're snappies?


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

Depends where you go. At my local hobby shop in Misssissauga, Ontario Canada nada.

I drive 1/2 hour to Toronto and theirs plenty.

Still haven't see one outside of the Hobby Shops though......although I did see a PL Simpsons car at ToyRUs and a bunch of those PL Monsters in Cars models for like $5 CDN each. Dirt cheap, but a hokey subject.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Will you guys in the Northeast stop rubbing it in that you can find models at Target, Wal-Mart and Toys R Us? That doesn't happen in California (northern CA, anyway).

José


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

I heard that there's a town in Newfoundland where the local WalMart is closing. You know what this means, don't you? All these evil little mom and pop stores will come in and ruin the economy!

Seriously though, I've never found any of the PL stuff at WalMart... I always go the hobby shop at the West Edmonton Mall, they usually have about 10 PL TOS Enterprises... and the "Star Trek" guy there told me they sell out about every week and a half or so... 

Dan


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Sadly Trip, there is a very small town here where Wal Mart is opening soon and will likely close all the mom and pop stores there. Unfortunately that story applies most anywhere in Canada and the US.

However, all the local Wal Marts here have the Johnny Lightning 1/18 (or is it 1/25 scale) 1960's Batmobile kit, the one with the pre-painted die cast body for about only $10 or so.

Huzz


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Dave Hussey said:


> Sadly Trip, there is a very small town here where Wal Mart is opening soon and will likely close all the mom and pop stores there. Unfortunately that story applies most anywhere in Canada and the US.


Yeah, I know, stories like that really suck. I guess I was trying to make an ironic joke, but it came across as dark humour. Sorry 'bout that. I much prefer mom and pop stores to huge, unsightly conglomerates like WalMart.  

Dan


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I guess gone are the days when you could walk into a drugstore, Sears, any department store or five and dime(won't mention Woolworth, TG&Y, Kressge and tons of others that are gone forever) and buy a model kit in any one of them.
> 
> I know I'm getting old but it's really sad that so few younger people will probably ever be introduced to modeling.


Wow that brought back a few memories. My Grandmother used to take me to Woolworths and I always got a model and ate at the lunch counter. Where have all the lunch counters gone?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Wal-Mart is now the #1 toy retailer. Since they killed other toy stores, or pull their teeth, you can't find models, unless at a hobby store. I have not found a model/hobby store near where I live in many, many years. So If I happen to see PL 1701, I grab it, because next time I will not find any.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Seems to me , Walmart wants nothing to do with Star Trek NOW.
They used to carry all the "Playmates" stuff. But since Playmates Toys went belly up on the Star Trek line , Walmart wants nothin' to do with Star Trek  I miss all the fun I had when I was younger and you had a boat load of models to chose from. (that was at the mom & pop stores)
Walmart SUCKS as far as models. WALMART SUCKS in toy selection too.


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Walmart pretty much sucks as far as humanity, i.e. period. 

[edit]

The only thing smaller than their prices created by predatory business practices is how much they buy from U.S. producers.

Shop at Walmart, Lose a Job.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Well... There's a nice, sweeping generalization for ya.... 

Guess I need to go find out where to drop my I.Q. points, since I go to WallyWorld on a fairly regular basis....  

Thank you, God, for allowing there to be people who are so very much smarter than me. I hope to one day be smart enough to not save myself any money or time just like them.... 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

Walmart carries models? :tongue:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

In swim suits!


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*I knew I'd be slammed for that walmart comment *

And while I did not mean it personally, I guess I'd humbly have to say, I meant it. And for the reasons I said. By patronizing Walmart people are supporting the destruction of their local stores, and their economies, because Wal Mart doesn't buy products made in the U.S. for resale since they can't compete with near (or actual) slave labor in China. So unless you have stock in The Gap, Levis, etc. such that you can make money off their use of foreign products, 'you're' only encouraging further job loss and shrinkage of beneifts and pay by buying "cheap" goods at Walmart.

But I'm not without sin. Right now I'm looking at a beautiful Atomic City/MRC Project Mercury kit. The styrene molds for that were mastered in China as are the pressings. Same with Polar Lights from what I gather.

What's really amusing is what happens when a WalMart dies in some suburban hellhole. The city is left with a huge building that no one else will rent because it's too big, and it's cost prohibitive for the city to tear down the structure and haul away the rubble so new buildings can be put up. It's the ultimate big, farty-smelling, "so long and thanks for all the money suckers" salute from Walmart. nuff said (by me anyhow) on this subject.

I will edit my original post to some degree. I don't mean to offend people intentionally, just to state my opinion clearly.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I personally have a problem with WalMart. That's just me. Doesn't matter to me what they carry, I go to my hobbyshop and If that doesn't work, online vendors.


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Yup.*

Me too.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I fergit ...
What was this thread originally about ?


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

Otto69 said:


> And while I did not mean it personally, I guess I'd humbly have to say, I meant it. And for the reasons I said. By patronizing Walmart people are supporting the destruction of their local stores, and their economies, because Wal Mart doesn't buy products made in the U.S. for resale since they can't compete with near (or actual) slave labor in China. So unless you have stock in The Gap, Levis, etc. such that you can make money off their use of foreign products, 'you're' only encouraging further job loss and shrinkage of beneifts and pay by buying "cheap" goods at Walmart.
> 
> But I'm not without sin. Right now I'm looking at a beautiful Atomic City/MRC Project Mercury kit. The styrene molds for that were mastered in China as are the pressings. Same with Polar Lights from what I gather.
> 
> ...



BS, Wal Mart hasn't caused anyone to go out of business. Sorry, but it's dog-eat-dog; it's called capitalism and has made this country (USA) great. If you cannot adapt, then you are a dinoaur. Locally, we have a Lowes and Home Depot right next to each other. Both have been there ten years. Right next to them is Cooke Hardware. Been there 20 years, AND STILL IS. Why? He adapted and offers personal service. I worked for a audio/video business for several years. Right around the corner is a Circuit City AND Best Buy. What happened? He opened a NEW location CLOSER to both and has a six figure yeaarly profit. I haven't seen anyone go out of business, locally, because of Wal Mart. If anything they have prospered with the added traffic. I ask people, often, to supply me with a mom and pop that was shut down because of a Wal Mart opening. Haven't had a proven response, yet.

As far as the China argument, you destroyed your own argument. All of PL's kits are done there. Look at your electronics. If you bought them in the past 3-5 years, YEP, MADE IN CHINA. Levis? Gap? Made in Bangladesh, or Pakistan. Don't blame the government, or Wal Mart, blame the GREEDY unions that want insane pay and benefits for the most unskilled labor. Or the company that pays athletes or pop singers incredible endorsements for a pair of shoes or a piece of clothing. The overhead has to be passed to someone; yep tothe consumer.

Yes, my local Wal Mart has clearenced the PL stuff they carried (as well as Target). Why? Turnover and demand. Yes, we all hold these kits in high regard, but we are a microscopic part of the market. You have to be realistic. Wal Mart is sucessful because of turnover and bulk purchasing. Blame them all you want for the US's ills. Personally I think they are a sucess story suffering from the left wanting thier unearned piece of the pie. 

Steps off soapbox and continues on his FM X-Wing.

Scottie


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

sorry I just hade to say I agree with otto.
by the way is PL still producing TOS enterprise? (meanning in a factory some where like china)?


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

grantf said:


> sorry I just hade to say I agree with otto.
> by the way is PL still producing TOS enterprise? (meanning in a factory some where like china)?


No they are not. PL is no longer in business....

Scottie


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Scott Hasty said:


> As far as the China argument, you destroyed your own argument. All of PL's kits are done there. Look at your electronics. If you bought them in the past 3-5 years, YEP, MADE IN CHINA. Levis? Gap? Made in Bangladesh, or Pakistan. Don't blame the government, or Wal Mart, blame the GREEDY unions that want insane pay and benefits for the most unskilled labor.
> Steps off soapbox and continues on his FM X-Wing.
> 
> Scottie


Actually my amps and surround processor are Canadian. I'm not sure if my TV (Panasonic) is made in China. Speakers were made in the US (brand: NHT). I don't buy Levis anymore; since they stopped making them in the US, what's the point? Remember the old Levis ads showing them towing a train with wet Levis? I don't see that happening with lowest bidder jeans. I don't buy Gap either. I guess I'm not a normal US consumer since I don't own an Ipod, and my old Palm 1.5 PDA died a few years ago and I haven't replaced it. Hmm, maybe some 'normal' consumers should examine their buying habits .

But your point is well made. I buy model kits, most of which are pressed in China. Your point about "getting off the soapbox" is also well spoken, and I'll get off mine now .

Long live Aurora (oh, they're dead, DOH).


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Scott, I'm not going to go off, but some of your "ideas" don't hold water. If we are truly in a Capitalistic society,why Does a PS2 cost the same in Florida as it does in Washington state? Why are there only 5 oil companies in this country?
Check the newspapers, your buddies at Walmart are ripping off workers left and right.
Unions are the cause of all this trouble? If that's the case, care to give me the percentage of workers in America that are actually unionized? Can't? Didn't think so.....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Panasonic, I believe, is a Matsushita product, made in Japan. Look at individual chips and they'll be from various countries such as Micronesia, the Phillipines and Mexico.

If you're a modeler, you're not buying very much that's made in the US. Testors paints maybe. 

It's possible Revell/Monogram still makes kits in the US, but much of their line is reboxed Hasegawa kits made in Japan. Much of the Pro Modeler line is from Korean molds or ex-DML Chinese kits. Revell Germany kits are, of course, not made in the US.

PL, Atomic City, Panda, Trumpeter, are made in China.
Hasegawa, Tamiya, Bandai, Aoshima, Fujimi, etc, from Japan.
Testors model kits can be either ex-Hawk (US made), Italeri from Italy, or Svesda from Russia.
Airfix is British-made.
Ertl - I'm not sure, but I know half the Star Wars Ep 1 kits were made in Mexico. They were the crappy ones.
Half the airplane kits I buy are made in Czechoslovakia.
Andrea Miniatures figure kits are made in Spain.
Verlinden products are from Belgium.

John Deere tractors are made in Japan, but, strangley, Komatsu construction equipment is made in their US factory.

And my Subaru was built in the US plant. Probably by Mexican workers.

Welcome to the World Community folks!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

John P said:


> Welcome to the World Community folks!


Yup. That's about it.


----------

